# [TIP] Emergere; Stoppare; Spengere Pc; Riavviare; Continuare

## =DvD=

Emergere; Stoppare; Spengere Pc; Riavviare; Continuare

Scusate il titolo criptico, ma non sapevo come dire in pochi caratteri che si puo interrompere una compilazione, e riprenderla anche dopo aver spento il pc, mantenendo le parti che si erano compilate fino a quel punto!

Come fare (semplice):

---Passo 1-------------------

Editate il make.conf aggiungendo keepwork, keeptemp e alla voce FEATURES.

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES="candy keepwork keeptemp"

 ------------------------------------

---Passo 2 (Qui è superfluo, ma non fa male)-------------------

Emergete ccache.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge ccache

 ------------------------------------

---Passo 3 (opzionale, serve per ccache)-------------------

Editate il make.conf aggiungendo

 *Quote:*   

> CCACHE_SIZE="3G"
> 
> 

  Dove 3G sono lo spazio (in Gb) da riservare alla cache di ccache.

E aggiungendo ccache alle FEATURES:

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES="candy ccache keepwork keeptemp"

 ------------------------------------

---Istruzioni-------------------

Emergete $qualcosa.

Quando dovere spengere il pc stoppate con ctrl+c l'emerge.Spengete il pc. Al riavvio date un "emerge $qualcosa" e lui riparte da dove era rimasto!

---------------------------------------

---Controindicazioni:-------------------

 - Bisogna ricordarsi ogni tanto di svuotare a mano 

```
/var/tmp/portage
```

 - Ccache non è esente dai bachi (infatti è opzionale).

 - Genlop viene "fregato" (vedi sotto)

---------------------------------------

---Esempio-------------------

Emergo fluxbox:

 *Quote:*   

> gnunghino root # emerge fluxbox
> 
> Calculating dependencies   ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.11 to /
> ...

 

 Di solito ci metto un 7 minuti a emergerlo.

 *Quote:*   

>  gnunghino root # genlop -t fluxbox
> 
>   * x11-wm/fluxbox
> 
>        Tue Jun  8 23:56:03 2004 --> x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.9
> ...

 

Dopo 5 minuti e 10 secondi di compilazione ctrl+c

E riavvio la compilazione in seguito:

 *Quote:*   

> gnunghino root # emerge fluxbox
> 
> Calculating dependencies   ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.11 to /
> ...

 

Bene, sta tenendo la vecchia workdir!!

Le cose fatte nella compilazione precedente non sono state perse!

Dopo circa due minuti mi ha finito la compilazione di fluxbox... 

 *Quote:*   

> gnunghino root # genlop fluxbox -t
> 
>  * x11-wm/fluxbox
> 
>      Tue Jun  8 23:56:03 2004 --> x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.9
> ...

 ---------------------------------------

Genlop sente solo la compilazione riavviata, quella corta di due minuti, perchè la prima non è andata a buon fine!

Commenti/critiche come al solito bene accette!

//edit: tnx to motaboy

//edit: tnx to mouserLast edited by =DvD= on Thu Dec 08, 2005 8:19 pm; edited 12 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bel tip   :Very Happy:  molto interessante

----------

## motaboy

Avviso:

1) ccache non e' bug free, ma puo' dare vari problemi di compilazione.

2) la vostra /var/tmp/portage crescera' a dismisura se non vi ricordate di cancellarla ogni tanto

----------

## gaffiere

molto interessante!  :Smile: 

una cosa sola, occhio che magari in ccache conviene specificare che partizione usare (sempre che si sia multipartizionato il disco)... altrimenti riempe e mette sempre i file più nuovi nella cache, perdendo di utilità.

azz sono uno sbadiglio unico, scusate l'eventuale non chiarezza: magari ne parliamo domani mattina

see ya

----------

## gaffiere

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Avviso:
> 
> 2) la vostra /var/tmp/portage crescera' a dismisura se non vi ricordate di cancellarla ogni tanto

 

ma di default lo spazio che si riserva ccache non è 2Gb?

see ya

----------

## motaboy

parlo di /var/tmp/portage non ~/.ccache

guarda il man di portage per sapere cosa fanno keeptemp e keepwork.

Inoltre per riprendere il build "ccache" non serve a nulla.

----------

## =DvD=

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Avviso:
> 
> 1) ccache non e' bug free, ma puo' dare vari problemi di compilazione.
> 
> 2) la vostra /var/tmp/portage crescera' a dismisura se non vi ricordate di cancellarla ogni tanto

 

Messo nelle controindicazioni! =D

Funziona sta cosa se tolgo ccache?

----------

## =DvD=

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Inoltre per riprendere il build "ccache" non serve a nulla.

 

Ne avevo un dubbio!

Cmq metterlo non fa male.

RiCmq lo levo allora. O lo metto opzionale!

----------

## gaffiere

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> parlo di /var/tmp/portage non ~/.ccache
> 
> guarda il man di portage per sapere cosa fanno keeptemp e keepwork.
> 
> Inoltre per riprendere il build "ccache" non serve a nulla.

 

ops... sorry, come dicevo prima sono uno sbadiglio unico... non mancherò di sfogliare il man.

see ya

----------

## motaboy

ccache non serve a molto se vuoi riprendere il build. il suo scopo e' quello di velocizzare le ricompilazioni, ma in questo caso non stai ricompilando niente visto che solitamente riparti da dove si era fermato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@motaboy: si ma anche se stoppi la compilazione quello compilato non dovrebbe piu' ricompilarlo no?

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @motaboy: si ma anche se stoppi la compilazione quello compilato non dovrebbe piu' ricompilarlo no?

 

E' quello che pensavo io, ma mi inchino di fronte a motaboy =D

----------

## gaffiere

per chi come me era interessato all'uso delle due USE keeptemp e keepwork

```
man make.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

>               keeptemp
> 
>                      Do not delete the ${T} directory after the merge process.
> 
>               keepwork
> ...

 

effettivamente la dimesione di ccache non c'azzecca proprio na mazza...   :Embarassed: 

see ya

----------

## federico

Quanto sarebbe lo spazio minimo consigliato per far funzionare il sistema? Non ho 3 giga..

----------

## =DvD=

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quanto sarebbe lo spazio minimo consigliato per far funzionare il sistema? Non ho 3 giga..

 

Quanto vuoi, di default è 2G, considera che si riferiscono a ccache, che non è strettamente necessario!

Dagli quello che puoi leva ccache del tutto!

----------

## stuart

ccache la uso da due anni circa

scusate ma quali sarebbero i bugs di questo programma?

----------

## Sparker

in realta'  e' molto piu' semplice, basta fare:

emege kdebase

ctrl+c

al momento di riprendere:

ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase/kdebase.x.x.x.ebuild merge

non serve ccache o altro

----------

## mouser

Ottimo tip   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Solo una cosa: questo procedimento consente anche di far smettere di funzionare, ovviamente se ci si interessa al tempo medio di emersione (o emergiamento... non so mai come dire   :Laughing:  ), genlop, o sbaglio?

Cioe'..... genlop, non fara' piu' una media reale su i tempi di emersione (vedi sopra)!

Se sono in errore, prego la community di tromonizzarmi con dovuta cautela.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> in realta'  e' molto piu' semplice, basta fare:
> 
> emege kdebase
> 
> ctrl+c
> ...

 Qui sbagli: fare così è deprecato //edit: avevo letto male! Questa non la sapevo!

 *Quote:*   

> non serve ccache o altro

 

Qui hai ragione, ma infatti è opzionale!

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Cioe'..... genlop, non fara' piu' una media reale su i tempi di emersione
> 
> mouser 

 

Si genlop così sarà fregato.

Aggiungo alle controindicazioni!Last edited by =DvD= on Fri Dec 10, 2004 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase/kdebase.x.x.x.ebuild merge

 

Penso che se si ferma sulla compilazione riprende comunque dall'inizio non riparte' da dove eri arrivato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Qui sbagli: fare così è deprecato

 

Non e' assolutamente vero. Deprecato e' dare emerge con il path. ebuild serve per quando vuoi applicare una patch che non e' ancora inserita

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Qui sbagli: fare così è deprecato 
> 
> Non e' assolutamente vero. Deprecato e' dare emerge con il path. ebuild serve per quando vuoi applicare una patch che non e' ancora inserita

 

Infatti subito dopo mi sono corretto! Leggi l'edit! =D

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Infatti subito dopo mi sono corretto! Leggi l'edit! =D

 

Quando ho quotato non c'era  :Very Happy:  . Scusami allora

----------

## oRDeX

In conclusione l'assenza di ccache crea problemi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> In conclusione l'assenza di ccache crea problemi?

 

Non saprei a quanto dice motaboy no

----------

## fctk

ma il tip funziona anche se interrompo e poi riprendo un emerge -e world?

----------

## =DvD=

 *fctk wrote:*   

> ma il tip funziona anche se interrompo e poi riprendo un emerge -e world?

 

Lo devi riprendere con --resume

Si funziona! (io lèho fatto!)

----------

## iDreamer

so che è possibile stoppare e riprendere una copilazione anche chiudendo il computer...

non ricordo qual'è ma so per certo che si deve aggiungere nel make.conf la variabile FEATURE..

ora volevo sapere se era possibile farlo ora che già sta compilando xooffice da 12ore...

cioè se mentre lui compila io cambio il make.conf  chiudo e riavvio quando andrò a riaccendere e a ripartire se lo prenderà?

----------

## cloc3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264311-highlight-riavviare+compilazione.html

----------

## iDreamer

ma vale anche per openoffice che adesso sta compilando?

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del post di iDreamer con questo.

iDreamer continua qui.

Facciamo una ricerca nel forum prima di aprire nuovi thread.

----------

## iDreamer

oh.. be si.. cmq avevo già fatta e ho trovato un altro how-to dove diceva ci ctl + z ecc.. ma non di come chiudere e riavviare il pc...

ma in coclusione se le modifiche le effettuo ora valgono per openoffice che è già in fase di compilazione?

dovrei saperlo al più presto perchè sto per andare a letto e devo chiudere e non vorrei bruciare 15ore di compilazione.. sapete com'è...

grazie in anticipo

----------

## gutter

Se ti riferisci a ccache, no ormai la compilazione la devi finire.

----------

## Thrain

@iDreamer

Certamente, stoppi con ctrl+C la compilazione, modifichi make.conf, fai quel che vuoi, spegni il pc, e al prossimo "emerge openoffice", riprende a compilare da dove si era fermato. Io l'ho fatto un paio di volte, senza nessun problema.

----------

## bandreabis

[OT, very OT mode] Ciao iDreamer  :Very Happy:  [/OT, very OT mode]

bandreabis

----------

## makoomba

il vantaggio del tip suggerito da dvd è appunto quello di riprendere la compilazione da dove viene interrotta, è come dare un ./configure, make, interrompo, make.

ccache è superfluo in questo caso perchè si generano solo cache-miss.

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il vantaggio del tip suggerito da dvd è appunto quello di riprendere la compilazione da dove viene interrotta, è come dare un ./configure, make, interrompo, make.
> 
> 

 

Infatti vengono usate le features: 

```
FEATURES="candy keepwork keeptemp"
```

che non eliminano i precedenti risultati di compilazione.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ccache è superfluo in questo caso perchè si generano solo cache-miss.

 

Naturalmente , ma credo che se lo setta ora potrà risparmiare molto nelle successive ricompilazioni.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

In teoria se si usa la sospensione si può anche mettere in pausa un task e riprenderlo anche a pc spento

----------

## matttions

Con l'hibernate puoi chiudere il sistema e riniziare a compilare esattamente da dove eri fermo.

Questo non vale per la WOrkDIr che riprende da un pò prima [ovvero dall'ultimo file scritto in 

```
/var/tmp/portage/nome-programma
```

Con l'hibernate non brucia mai la compilazione .. ne nessun altro programma tutto viene congelato e ristabilito al riavvio.

[Per farvi un'idea della potenza se state estraendo un mp3 da un cd-rom .. chiudete tutto ed eseguite il "resume2" il programma riprenderà da lì ed l'mp3 non sarà rovinato  :Very Happy: ]

Maggiori info sull'hibernate qui --> Software Suspend2

Ho scritto qualcosa di +  Qui

Se interessante copio ed incollo tutto su questo topic..

Ciao ..

p.s.: Per pulire la 

```
/var/tmp/portage/
```

 e la 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

 in maniera furba consiglio

dstcleaner

Salutoni a tutti gli OSManiaci

----------

## iDreamer

[ot]Ciao Mattions e ciao bandreabis la rete è proprio piccola è[ot]

@Mattions avevo già letto il tuo post per bandreabis su opensourcemania.it ma non avevo capito se potevo farlo anche in tempo di esecuzione...

sfortunatamente il consiglio di Thrain è arrivato con 5 min di ritardo

----------

## bandreabis

Ora non so se il problema è solo ristretto a pochi casi sfortunati, ma il metodo descritto in questo thread, quello delle:

```
FEATURES="candy keepwork keeptemp"
```

credo sia stato responsabile di un warning, come ho scritto qui

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mv: cannot stat '/var/tmp/portage/gzip-1.3.5-r5/temp/environment': No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

e il dubbio è stato rafforzato dal post seguente:

 *|_dan_| wrote:*   

> pure io ho questo problema da ieri o forse l'altro ieri, ma non sono in fase di installazione!L'ho ho notato per caso mentre emergevo un paio di pacchetti, che viene fuori pure a me quel warning.....
> 
> Cmq l'ultima cosa che ho fatto di particolare prima di notare questa cosa, è stato applicare il tip per riprendere la compilazione dal momento in cui la fermo,anche dopo aver spento il pc.
> 
> Se qualcosa sa qualcosa, si faccia avanti Very Happy 

 

Sapete qualcosa a proposito?

----------

## iDreamer

da quando ho messo le feature anche a me da questo warnig e mi si fa errore mentre emergo openoffice come dico in un apposito topic in questo forum..

----------

## |_dan_|

Ho infatti proprio ora per scrupolo tolto le feature dal make.conf e l'errore li' non si presenta piu'....

Boh  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## juri

Nei forum ho trovato una soluzione alternativa, 

è uno script in python che numera i pacchetti da emergere, 

così se hai 100 pacchetti gli puoi dire di compilare da 1 a 50, 

e poi successivamente da 51 a 100.

Premetto che non l'ho ancora testato, cmq mi sembra interessante, 

lo voglio provare con emerge -e system.

Il link è https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-135968-highlight-pick+emerge.html

----------

